# Prozess beenden



## Loud Silence (3. Okt 2011)

Wie kann ich einen bereits laufenden Prozess in Windows über Java beenden?


----------



## faetzminator (3. Okt 2011)

Da fällt mir nur [c]Runtime.exec()[/c] ein. Damit kannst du die gewünschten Systembefehle absetzen. Ein Programm kannst du unter Windows z.B. mit [c]taskkill[/c] beenden.


----------



## Loud Silence (3. Okt 2011)

Mir wäre nur

Process p1 = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(Pfad);
P1.destroy;

eingefallen.

Aber da rufe ich das Programm erst auf und schließe es dann wieder.


----------



## faetzminator (3. Okt 2011)

Ich hätt eher an [c]Runtime.getRuntime().exec("taskkill /PID xy");[/c] gedacht.

Siehe auch: Microsoft Windows XP - Taskkill
und ggf.: Microsoft Windows XP - Tasklist


----------

